# Creative Webcam Nx Ultra, Drivers.



## iXeper (Aug 22, 2005)

I just bought a new iBook g4 12" (with 1 gig ram) and I have a webcam for it. A creative Webcam NX Ultra.

I cannot find any drivers for it and have no idea how to get it to work. Perhaps anyone on this website can help me.

I am not new to mac so you can throw any tech stuff at me.

Thanks!!

iXeper


----------



## Gig' (Aug 22, 2005)

I guess you intended to use with iChatav and Tiger.

from the manufacturer website this so explains why you can't find a driver: 

REQUIREMENTS

Intel® Pentium II or AMD® Athlon® processor running at 266MHz or higher (Pentium III 500 recommended)
Windows® 98, 98SE, Me, 2000 and XP
64MB RAM, USB 1.1 port and CD-ROM Drive
Display adapter capable of 16-bit color at 1024 x 768
Sound Blaster® or other Windows compatible audio card for video conferencing


Being a usb webcam you would need this http://www.ecamm.com/mac/ichatusbcam/configs.html but this model doesn't seem to be supported.

maybe an opensource driver might help but don't know where to fetch it.


----------

